# Utilisation d'un clavier Apple ancien modèle



## Wilc0 (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour !

Le clavier alu tout design et tout clean c'est bien beau, 
mais moi je suis nostalgique de l'ancien modèle de clavier Apple, 
celui en plastoc avec des grosses touches bien épaisses.







Ma question est simple : 

Que se passe-t-il si je passe à l'acte en branchant ce vieux modèle de clavier sur un mac actuel ? 
Sachant que j'utilise régulièrement Bootcamp aussi, y a-t-il des risques d'incompatibilité ?

En plus il y a des touches qui ont évolué, comme celles du niveau de volume ou bien la touche fonction (Fn), 
du coup ça donnerait quoi avec un ancien clavier ? 
Par exemple si j'appuie sur F12 est-ce qu'il va reconnaître le fonction "augmenter le volume" ?


Voilà, mes interrogations sont peut-être stupides pour les connaisseurs mais je préfère
me renseigner avant d'acheter


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

Perso, j'utilise ce clavier avec mon MBP. Il se comporte comme il se comportait du temps de sa jeunesse, il fonctionne parfaitement, je n'ai pas de problème avec Bootcamp, mais il n'intègre pas les fonctions avancées du nouveau clavier, fonctions qui sont liées à la présence de la touche "fn" qui en est évidemment absente.

Cela dit, Pour le volume, si F12 ne donnera rien, si tu vas un peu plus loin (après F16), tu auras "baisser le volume" à la place de F17, "monter le volume" à la place de F18, "mute" à la place de F19, et "eject" à la place de F20 (les 4 touches au dessus du pavé numérique qui ont toujours eu ces fonctions là depuis le modèle précédent dont la photo figure plus bas).

Pour tout te dire, sur mon serveur, j'utilise même encore ce clavier là (dont le blanc est devenu carrément jaune avec le temps) !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,


Wilc0 a dit:


> (...) je préfère me renseigner avant d'acheter


Je crois bien que ce genre de clavier n'existe plus depuis longtemps.
J'en ai trouvé un il y a quelques mois en grande surface mais c'était un gros coup de chance (sûrement un vieux stock).
J'aurais d'ailleurs dû en acheter 2 ou 3. 
Mon clavier alu extra plat est toujours dans son emballage d'origine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je crois bien que ce genre de clavier n'existe plus depuis longtemps.
> J'en ai trouvé un il y a quelques mois en grande surface mais c'était un gros coup de chance (sûrement un vieux stock).
> ...



Certes, mais vu le nombre de Mac contemporains de ces claviers qui ont rendu leur âme à Steve, il reste malgré tout relativement facile d'en trouver d'occasion à des prix tout ce qu'il y a de plus abordable.


----------



## Wilc0 (30 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

C'est super, je vais me faire plaisir avec un clavier old-school alors 

Et détrompez-vous, on peut en trouver encore des claviers comme ça
notamment sur amazon (surtout dans la boutique US)
et sur les sites d'occasion !

Sinon, perso je trouve ça plus pratique les touches pour le son situées 
au-dessus du pavé numérique ... Une affaire de goût.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Wilc0 a dit:


> Et détrompez-vous, on peut en trouver encore des claviers comme ça
> notamment sur amazon (*surtout dans la boutique US*)



Oui, mais alors là, ce sera certainement des "QWERTY", pas des "AZERTY" !

EDIT : Tiens, en nettoyant le mien, je viens de m'apercevoir que F15 et F16 servaient respectivement à baisser et monter la luminosité de l'écran principal, chez moi, un Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces de 2003 (celui avec une coque en plastique transparent). Par contre, alt F15 et alt F16 ne donnent pas accès aux commandes de luminosité de l'écran secondaire (l'écran intégré de mon MBP 15 pouces modèle "mid/late 2007", le premier MBP à avoir eu le rétro-éclairage par LED).


----------

